# Mausschaden



## lollo (15. Okt. 2011)

Hallo,

nun hat es mich auch erwischt. Durch einen sichtbaren Wasserverlust, und das extreme schnüffeln eines unserer Hausbewacher an einer Stelle am Teich, konnte ich dann diesen Schaden schnell finden.              
 

Schon 14 Tage vorher hatte ich einen Teilausfall der Teichbeleuchtung zu beklagen, hier wurde fein säuberlich ein Leitungsstrang auf 10 cm angenagt und durchtrennt. Da die Spannung nur 
12 V beträgt hatte das Mäuschen noch Glück, bei 230 V hätte es anders ausgehen können. 

In die gefundenen Gänge habe ich übrigens Hundekot eingebracht, schaun wir mal ob es was bringt.


----------



## lollo (9. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Mausschaden*

Hallo,

leider war das nicht der einzige Schaden, zwei weitere Löcher folgten.

Hier an einer ganz anderen Stelle wiederum ein Loch.
 

Und dieses folgte dann ca. einen halben Meter daneben.
 

Das ganze passierte natürlich nicht alles gleichzeitig, sondern zeitversetzt an verschiedenen Tagen, wie an dem Erstellungsdatum der Bilder zu erkennen ist. Die PVC Folie habe ich von beiden Seiten großflächig geklebt, und hinter der Folie bis zu deren Oberkante einen Speisgürtel von ca. 5 cm angebracht.

Wie man an der Fraßpuren erkennen kann, fängt die Maus am oberen Rand an zu knabbern, und wird dann immer größer mit dem Loch.

Fakt:
In nunmehr seit über 40 Jahren habe ich an verschiedenen Orten immer einen Teich besessen, aber nie Probleme mit Mäusen gehabt. (einmal ist es immer das erste mal)
Aus diesen Gründen empfehle ich beim Bau eines Teiches nicht nur darauf zu achten das die Folie als Abschluss zur Landseite hin hoch zu stehen hat, sondern sie sollte gegen solche Fressfeinde noch durch geeignete Mittel gesichert werden.
Wusste gar nicht das Mäuse auf PVC stehen.


----------



## guenter (9. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Mausschaden*

Hallo Lollo,

kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das von einer Maus sein soll.

Hat sicher etwas anderes hunger gehabt. Liegen die Reste daneben?


----------



## lollo (9. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Mausschaden*

Hallo Guenter,

doch einwandfrei Wühlmäuse, ein ovaler Gang endete immer am Loch.
Im Teich hatte ich viel Aushub des Ganges, und Wurzelreste der Landpflanzen absaugen müssen. Ich denke mal den Pflanzenschaden an Land, werde ich erst im Frühjahr erkennen.


----------



## Ganter (9. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Mausschaden*

Ja eindeutig Wühlmaus, die Viecher sind heftig! Ich hoffe dein Schaden ist nicht all zu groß, in der Regel ist der größere Schaden ja unsichtbar...


----------



## karsten. (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Mausschaden*

Hallo

maussimaus:evil

bei mir waren Schermäuse

mfG


----------



## lollo (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Mausschaden*



karsten. schrieb:


> bei mir waren Schermäuse


Hallo Karsten,

mag hier wahrscheinlich auch so sein, denn Schermäuse gehören ja zur Gattung der Wühlmäuse. Erwischen konnte ich bis jetzt allerdings noch keine, ich glaube ihr würde es dann auch schlecht ergehen. Unser Haus und Grundstücksbewacher stellt zwar immer fest wo sie tätig ist, fängt dann auch sofort an zu buddeln, was MIR dann aber nicht so richtig gefällt, und erwischt hat er bisher auch noch keine.

Wie im ersten Beitrag beschrieben, konnte ich sie am ersten Loch durch die dort angewandte Methode ja vertreiben, so das sie dann zur anderen Seite des Teiches abgewandert ist.
Nach der letzten Reparatur der Folie, und dem gestrigen Auffüllen des Teiches war der Wasserstand heute nicht abgefallen.


----------



## der trommler (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Mausschaden*

Hallo Lollo,
na dann wünsch ich dir viel Glück das du jetzt Ruhe hast.
Gruß Toto


----------



## lollo (11. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Mausschaden*

Hallo Toto,

danke, bis heute am 11.11.11 troet) hat sich der Wasserstand nicht verändert,  und auch der Wächter hat kein neues Loch erschnüffelt.


----------

